# NEW Install FreeBSD 11



## David Caldwell (Sep 19, 2016)

I have been trying FreeBSD 10.3 in Virtualbox to learn the basics. I have been working through the handbook on freebsd.org, as a starting point. I recently saw 11 was available and decided to gve it a try. My question is how much of the handbook is applicable to 11. As an example, I started with changing the editor from vi to ee. The handbook shows this command for the bash shell. 
export EDITOR="/usr/local/bin/emacs" (in my case ee)

Maybe I misread it, but it seemed to imply this was also for the sh shell, which I have by default. Anyway, I could not get this to work, so with some research, I discovered a UNIX tutorial which showed this command for sh, bash and ksh.
VISUAL=ee; export VISUAL
EDITOR=ee; export EDITOR

This worked, and ee comes up, for example, when using chsh. I guess what I'm really asking is did I just misunderstand the handbook and that bash command does not apply to sh.


----------



## Yampress (Sep 19, 2016)

> Welcome to FreeBSD! This handbook covers the installation and day to day use of _FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE_ and _FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE_. This book is the result of ongoing work by many individuals. Some sections might be outdated. Those interested in helping to update and expand this document should send email to the FreeBSD documentation project mailing list.



Between 10.3 and 11.0  not much difference

You can learn


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 20, 2016)

Did you install bash? bash is not installed by default and is not a default shell for user or root.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 20, 2016)

David Caldwell said:


> I guess what I'm really asking is did I just misunderstand the handbook and that bash command does not apply to sh.


`export EDITOR="/usr/bin/ee"` should work fine in either sh or bash.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2016)

Note, for csh(1) (root's default shell), the syntax is slightly different: `setenv EDITOR ee`. See ~/.cshrc.


----------

